# Questa volta voglio un thread serio ...



## Scaredheart (26 Giugno 2014)

ma perchè tutti affermate di amare Joey Blow??? ma perchè? 

Minerva lo ama, Sbriciolata pure, Miss pure, addirittura anche Hell ha affermato in un post di amarlo e di dargli un abbraccio, con relativo bacino...

ecco JB qual'è il tuo segreto? :carneval:

ps- jb ti amo anche io... :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma perchè tutti affermate di amare Joey Blow??? ma perchè?
> 
> Minerva lo ama, Sbriciolata pure, Miss pure, addirittura anche Hell ha affermato in un post di amarlo e di dargli un abbraccio, con relativo bacino...
> 
> ...


ma no, io gli voglio  solo bene


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma perchè tutti affermate di amare Joey Blow??? ma perchè?
> 
> Minerva lo ama, Sbriciolata pure, Miss pure, addirittura anche Hell ha affermato in un post di amarlo e di dargli un abbraccio, con relativo bacino...
> 
> ...


tu perché lo ami?


----------



## Principessa (26 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma perchè tutti affermate di amare Joey Blow??? ma perchè?
> 
> Minerva lo ama, Sbriciolata pure, Miss pure, addirittura anche Hell ha affermato in un post di amarlo e di dargli un abbraccio, con relativo bacino...
> 
> ...


Perché si illudono che, essendo uno stronzo, sia anche dotato di grandi capacità amatorie  

Io non mi illudo, secondo me ha anche il pisello piccolo, quindi non lo amo. 

Mi fa tenerezza. Come il mio micio Milord. 
:inlove:


----------



## disincantata (26 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Perché si illudono che, essendo uno stronzo, sia anche dotato di grandi capacità amatorie
> 
> Io non mi illudo, secondo me ha anche il pisello piccolo, quindi non lo amo.
> 
> ...


Come puoi pensarlo piccolo? Io non lo immagino proprio.

Per il regalo di compleanno che hai deciso 'piccolo sarebbe  meglio'  ahahah  almeno per una principiante!

Potresti aspettare il 26 notte......regalo di nozze.


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma no, io gli voglio  solo bene


e perchè gli vuoi bene e a noi no?? :ar:

o meglio perchè il bene per lui lo manifesti così tanto! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> tu perché lo ami?


perchè si abbina perfettamente alla nuova Liu jo, fa molto faSCIon :rotfl::carneval:


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> *Perché si illudono che, essendo uno stronzo, sia anche dotato di grandi capacità amatorie*
> 
> Io non mi illudo, secondo me ha anche il pisello piccolo, quindi non lo amo.
> 
> ...



ecco... ecco... e perchè chi è stronzo è considerato migliore in quell'ambito??  

secondo me può sorprendere di più a letto un Occhietti o un Danny... :rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Come puoi pensarlo piccolo? Io non lo immagino proprio.
> 
> Per il regalo di compleanno che hai deciso 'piccolo sarebbe  meglio'  ahahah  almeno per una principiante!
> 
> Potresti aspettare il 26 notte......regalo di nozze.


ciao Disy, alla fine con i vicini come è andata/va?


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma perchè tutti affermate di amare Joey Blow??? ma perchè?
> 
> Minerva lo ama, Sbriciolata pure, Miss pure, addirittura anche Hell ha affermato in un post di amarlo e di dargli un abbraccio, con relativo bacino...
> 
> ...


A parte Min tutte queste affermazioni mi sono sfuggite :singleeye: Sono distratta ... JB ha il carattere di un mio caro amico che martello di chiacchiere e mi sopporta a mala pena ... Quindi non lo amo ma mi diverte


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Giugno 2014)

A me è simpatico


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> A me è simpatico


...

Ma tu ingoi?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Ma tu ingoi?


----------



## lolapal (26 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma perchè tutti affermate di amare Joey Blow??? ma perchè?
> 
> Minerva lo ama, Sbriciolata pure, Miss pure, addirittura anche Hell ha affermato in un post di amarlo e di dargli un abbraccio, con relativo bacino...
> 
> ...


A me fa spesso arrabbiare... devo essere tendenzialmente masochista...


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Giugno 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> A me fa spesso arrabbiare... devo essere tendenzialmente masochista...


Pure :mrgreen: fortuna hai una milionata di pregi


----------



## lolapal (26 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Pure :mrgreen: fortuna hai una milionata di pregi



Ultimamente rasento la "perfezione"...
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Giugno 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ultimamente rasento la "perfezione"...
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Si infatti domenica eri perfetta :up: Una ragazzina !!!


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si infatti domenica eri perfetta :up: Una ragazzina !!!


Una ragazzina sì, ha appena varcato le soglie della pubertà.


----------



## lolapal (26 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si infatti domenica eri perfetta :up: Una ragazzina !!!





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Una ragazzina sì, ha appena varcato le soglie della pubertà.


Beh dai, pubertà è esagerato! Diciamo giovinezza...


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Una ragazzina sì, ha appena varcato le soglie della pubertà.


Ha doti nascoste  se vuoi dico anche a te che sei un ragazzino  sai ballare ? ( mi sa te l'ho già chiesto ) :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Giugno 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Beh dai, pubertà è esagerato! Diciamo giovinezza...


Giovane dentro e fuori alla faccia di supersimpa


----------



## lolapal (26 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ha doti nascoste  se vuoi dico anche a te che sei un ragazzino  sai ballare ? ( mi sa te l'ho già chiesto ) :singleeye:


Secondo me sa ballare... tipo Toni Manero... hai presente la "Febbre del Sabato sera"? :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Giugno 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Secondo me sa ballare... tipo Toni Manero... hai presente la "Febbre del Sabato sera"? :mrgreen:


Si più o meno ... Io speravo in un dirty dancing però :singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Giugno 2014)

Mi so muovere. E che avete fatto domenica? E tu Loolapalooza sei andata con tuo marito? E di Fiammetta che hai raccontato, che avete fatto il militare insieme (tipo il Conte ed il Micione)?


----------



## lolapal (26 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si più o meno ... Io speravo in un dirty dancing però :singleeye:


Nooo... è un bravo ragazzo lui, tutto d'un pezzo... :mrgreen:


----------



## lolapal (26 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi so muovere. *E che avete fatto domenica?* E tu Loolapalooza sei andata con tuo marito? E di Fiammetta che hai raccontato, che avete fatto il militare insieme (tipo il Conte ed il Micione)?


Curiosone!


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi so muovere. E che avete fatto domenica? E tu Loolapalooza sei andata con tuo marito? E di Fiammetta che hai raccontato, che avete fatto il militare insieme (tipo il Conte ed il Micione)?


Privacy :mrgreen: no l'asilo più o meno :mexican: che vuol  dire ti sai muovere ..


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Giugno 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Curiosone!


Vabbè, gita a Perugia, pranzo al sacco.


----------



## lolapal (26 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Privacy :mrgreen: no l'asilo più o meno :mexican: *che vuol  dire ti sai muovere* ..





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, gita a Perugia, pranzo al sacco.


Dai, non sviare il discorso... rispondi a Fiammetta... :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, gita a Perugia, pranzo al sacco.


Quando io e lol andiamo a pranzo dalle sue parti ti invitiamo ma devi ballare ...ocio :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2014)

Io adoro i battibecchi tra lui e Minerva. E gli invidio la capacità di inquadrare le persone. A volte non mi trova d'accordo ma nel complesso mi è simpatico..


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2014)

ma alla fine chi era che corteggiava sto brav'uomo?
la tebe ?


----------



## lolapal (26 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quando io e lol andiamo a pranzo dalle sue parti ti invitiamo ma devi ballare ...ocio :carneval:


Sì, dai! Andiamo a mangiare pesce e poi... oddio! Devo trovare un posto dove si balla, accidenti!!! :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Giugno 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sì, dai! Andiamo a mangiare pesce e poi... oddio! Devo trovare un posto dove si balla, accidenti!!! :carneval:


Ma è sparito ?!?!?!?! :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Giugno 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sì, dai! Andiamo a mangiare pesce e poi... oddio! Devo trovare un posto dove si balla, accidenti!!! :carneval:


Sì, come no.


----------



## lolapal (26 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, come no.


Vabbè... solo il pesce... ti sei spaventato, caro?


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, come no.


Vedi sei come il mio amico smonteresti un lego gigante in un nano secondo :incazzato:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma perchè tutti affermate di amare Joey Blow??? ma perchè?
> 
> *Minerva* lo ama, *Sbriciolata* pure, *Miss* pure, addirittura anche *Hell *ha affermato in un post di amarlo e di dargli un abbraccio, con relativo bacino...
> 
> ...



cinque utenti sono rappresentativi di un forum?
 :condom:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Giugno 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Vabbè... solo il pesce... ti sei spaventato, caro?


Al "caro" gli corre un brivido lungo la schiena :mrgreen: ieri voleva essere abbracciato poi non so chi l'ha fatto


----------



## lolapal (26 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Al "caro" gli corre un brivido lungo la schiena :mrgreen: ieri voleva essere abbracciato poi non so chi l'ha fatto


Accidenti, me lo sono perso! 
JB hai bisogno di coccole in questo periodo?
Io il tuo "abBACIO" non lo dimenticherò mai!


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> cinque utenti sono rappresentativi di un forum?
> :condom:


Tu no?


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Giugno 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Accidenti, me lo sono perso!
> JB hai bisogno di coccole in questo periodo?
> *Io il tuo "abBACIO" non lo dimenticherò mai!*


Non ricordo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu no?



no cosa?
no, non sono rappresentativa o no non ti amo?


----------



## lolapal (26 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> cinque utenti sono rappresentativi di un forum?
> :condom:


Beh si potrebbe considerare un campione... 

Ciao Chiara!


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no cosa?
> no, non sono rappresentativa o no non ti amo?


No, non mi ami? Ricordati che c'è sempre mezzo pecorino in ballo.


----------



## lolapal (26 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ricordo.


Ecco! Siete tutti uguali! :incazzato:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Giugno 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Beh si potrebbe considerare un campione...
> 
> Ciao Chiara!


bella :bacissimo:


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Giugno 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ecco! Siete tutti uguali! :incazzato:


Un cazzo niente.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ricordo.


Eh si buonanotte !!!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, non mi ami? Ricordati che *c'è sempre mezzo pecorino in ballo*.



se ti amassi che escort sarei ?


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, non mi ami? Ricordati che c'è sempre mezzo pecorino in ballo.


Ma non era uno intero con gazzosa ?


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> se ti amassi che escort sarei ?


Non fa una piega in effetti  ciao chiara


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> se ti amassi che escort sarei ?


Una in pensione.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma non era uno intero con gazzosa ?


oltre al braccino anche la memoria corta :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma non era uno intero con gazzosa ?


Sono stati cinque minuti di panico, in effetti. Adesso sto meglio.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sono stati cinque minuti di panico, in effetti. Adesso sto meglio.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Il blog di chiara t'aveva eccitato troppo :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non fa una piega in effetti  ciao chiara


:mexican: fiammetta, il nome che avrei voluto dare a mia figlia :smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Il blog di chiara t'aveva eccitato troppo :rotfl::rotfl:


Non ne hai idea. Tato poi mi ha definitivamente steso.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :mexican: fiammetta, il nome che avrei voluto dare a mia figlia :smile:


Bella lei !!!:inlove:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ne hai idea. Tato poi mi ha definitivamente steso.


TATO ..chissà se torna ?! Che dici ? Se vuoi chiamo TATO pure a te :mrgreen:


----------



## lolapal (26 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Un cazzo niente.


No, infatti... proprio niente...


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A parte Min tutte queste affermazioni mi sono sfuggite :singleeye: Sono distratta ... JB ha il carattere di un mio caro amico che martello di chiacchiere e mi sopporta a mala pena ... Quindi non lo amo ma mi diverte



vi vedo a volte battibeccare... siete carini anche voi due! :smile: 

e tu il tuo amico lo sopporti?


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Giugno 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> A me fa spesso arrabbiare... devo essere tendenzialmente masochista...


quindi vuol dire che lo ami?  un tainted love? :rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> cinque utenti sono rappresentativi di un forum?
> :condom:



no, ma trovali 5 utenti che amano un altro utente che non sia jb :rotfl: :rotfl::rotfl::carneval:


----------



## lolapal (26 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> quindi vuol dire che lo ami?  un tainted love? :rotfl:


Odi et amo. Quare id faciam, fortasse requiris.
Nescio, sed fieri sentio et excrucior.


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> no, ma trovali 5 utenti che amano un altro utente che non sia jb :rotfl: :rotfl::rotfl::carneval:


oscuro, perplesso, tubarao


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> oscuro, perplesso, tubarao


Ma quelli si amano tra di loro.


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Giugno 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Odi et amo. Quare id faciam, fortasse requiris.
> Nescio, sed fieri sentio et excrucior.


:rotfl: addirittura... però jb a domandare come sia possibile non ce lo vedo... lo vedo più propenso nel dire "non me ne frega" :rotfl::rotfl::carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> vi vedo a volte battibeccare... siete carini anche voi due! :smile:
> 
> e tu il tuo amico lo sopporti?


Io lo adoro e lui adora me solo che sono una zanzara fastidiosa e qualche volta sbuffa :mrgreen:


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> oscuro, perplesso, tubarao



Oscuro ne amano le tanto pubblicizzate doti amatoriali... 

Perplesso è solo di Farfalla (e di chi parte da una quarta in su :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl

Tubarao è il boss...

E anche Perplesso lo è... diciamo che amare il boss è semplice... Jb è entrato nei cuori senza scopi.. un amore "più puro" :mrgreen::rotfl:


ps-devo dormire un pò di più :mrgreen:


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io lo adoro e lui adora me solo che sono una zanzara fastidiosa e qualche volta sbuffa :mrgreen:



haha quindi jb è una sorta di zanzara fastidiosa, visto che li avevi paragonati?? :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

ps- bello il tuo nuovo avatar!!


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quelli si amano tra di loro.


Che strullo!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> haha quindi jb è una sorta di zanzara fastidiosa, visto che li avevi paragonati?? :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ps- bello il tuo nuovo avatar!!


La zanzara sarebbe lei...


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> haha quindi jb è una sorta di zanzara fastidiosa, visto che li avevi paragonati?? :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ps- bello il tuo nuovo avatar!!


Grazie ... No io lo sono non JB ... Lui assomiglia al mio amico che ogni tanto alza gli occhi al cielo e sbuffa :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La zanzara sarebbe lei...


Fortuna mi capisci :carneval:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Giugno 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Odi et amo. Quare id faciam, fortasse requiris.
> Nescio, sed fieri sentio et excrucior.


nescio in ligure vuol dire scemo


----------



## lolapal (26 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> nescio in ligure vuol dire scemo


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Azzeccatissimo!


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La zanzara sarebbe lei...





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Grazie ... No io lo sono non JB ... Lui assomiglia al mio amico che ogni tanto alza gli occhi al cielo e sbuffa :mrgreen:





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Fortuna mi capisci :carneval:



pardon, avevo letto male... 


:inlove: se questo non è amore... ahhh :mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> nescio in ligure vuol dire scemo


tu ne sai una in più del diavolo! :mrgreen: troppo bello leggerti, e non sono ironica!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> tu ne sai una in più del diavolo! :mrgreen: troppo bello leggerti, e non sono ironica!


eh ma le mie origini sono quelle! 

è una parola abbastanza comune... 

sei proprio nescio, sei un abelinato... robe così...


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> eh ma le mie origini sono quelle!
> 
> è una parola abbastanza comune...
> 
> sei proprio nescio, sei un abelinato... robe così...


Ma come cazzo parlate, mortacci vostri che terroni.


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> eh ma le mie origini sono quelle!
> 
> è una parola abbastanza comune...
> 
> sei proprio nescio, sei un abelinato... robe così...



abelinato dove sto io lo prendono come un complimento! d'ora in poi lo userò dicendo "sei un abelinato ligure" :mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma come cazzo parlate, mortacci vostri che terroni.


ma come terroni?

dov'è Minni? Morfeo?






Perplesso? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma come cazzo parlate, mortacci vostri *che terroni.*


jb di dove sei?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> abelinato dove sto io lo prendono come un complimento! d'ora in poi lo userò dicendo "sei un abelinato ligure" :mrgreen:



ma come un complimento? in che senso? che vuol dire? abelinato vuol dire scemo


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> jb di dove sei?


Principato di Monaco.


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma come un complimento? in che senso? che vuol dire? abelinato vuol dire scemo



si è un dialetto di un paesino, più che altro di quel comune di 14000 anime... "abelin" "abelinato" non si scrive unito, ma la pronuncia è la medesima...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> si è un dialetto di un paesino, più che altro di quel comune di 14000 anime... "abelin" "abelinato" non si scrive unito, ma la pronuncia è la medesima...



ma dove abiti? quindi se vieni in Liguria e ti dicono "sei proprio abelinata" tu sei contenta?




dov'è Minni???


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Principato di Monaco.


Parlez-vous français ?


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma dove abiti? quindi se vieni in Liguria e ti dicono "sei proprio abelinata" tu sei contenta?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non è il mio paese, ma è vicino a dove sono nata e ci sono andata spesso...

cmq si, è un complimento, in quanto lo riportano come persona benestante... di spessore.. 

un pò come nel nord si dice :il mio babbo...

ecco dirlo in Sicilia non è un complimento... :mrgreen:



Minni sarà andata a farsi una flebo dopo la rivelazione shock! :mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> non è il mio paese, ma è vicino a dove sono nata e ci sono andata spesso...
> 
> cmq si, è un complimento, in quanto lo riportano come persona benestante... di spessore..
> 
> ...


No, no, al nord diciamo "mio papà"

"il mio babbo" lo dicono in Toscana e in Romagna, credo

"Babbo di minchia" da noi è un insulto

anche "sei proprio un babbo (di minchia)"

è tipo "sei abelinato"


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> No, no, al nord diciamo "mio papà"
> 
> "il mio babbo" lo dicono in Toscana e in Romagna, credo
> 
> ...


pardon... cmq l'ho sentito anche usare a gente di Pordenone  

ad ogni modo bisogna stare attenti a come si parla tra una regione all'altra... si potrebbe fraintendere in maniera grave :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2014)

http://www.gruppodellamoredellasstrinita.it/

la canzoncina non è male...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Parlez-vous français ?


Mais oui, ma cherie.


----------



## Tubarao (27 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> pardon... cmq l'ho sentito anche usare a gente di Pordenone
> 
> ad ogni modo bisogna stare attenti a come si parla tra una regione all'altra... *si potrebbe fraintendere in maniera grave :rotfl:*


La prima volta che ho ordinato un chinotto a Milano


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La prima volta che ho ordinato un chinotto a Milano



Che è successo? Perché?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La prima volta che ho ordinato un chinotto a Milano



Lascia stare......Io ho detto che era la cosa che amavo di più....Mi hanno preso in giro per anni:singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Che è successo? Perché?


Probabilmente hanno pensato ad un pompino. Ma pure tu, Tubarao, il chinotto. E' da vecchi, madonna.


----------



## Tubarao (27 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Probabilmente hanno pensato ad un pompino. Ma pure tu, Tubarao, il chinotto. E' da vecchi, madonna.


Si. Poi mi hanno spiegato che da quelle parti, molti il pompino lo chiamano anche chinotto.

Il Chinotto Neri è buonissimo


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Si. Poi mi hanno spiegato che da quelle parti, molti il pompino lo chiamano anche chinotto.
> 
> Il Chinotto Neri è buonissimo


La cedrata è il top.


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Si. Poi mi hanno spiegato che *da quelle parti*, molti il pompino lo chiamano anche chinotto.
> 
> Il Chinotto Neri è buonissimo


Chi?

Il Chinotto come la Spuma a Milano sono bibite considerate un po' sfigate, come tutto quello che sa di vecchio e economico.
A me il chinotto comunque piace più della coca.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Chi?
> 
> *Il Chinotto come la Spuma a Milano sono bibite considerate un po' sfigate,* come tutto quello che sa di vecchio e economico.
> *A me il chinotto comunque piace più della coca*.


Non a caso.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Si. Poi mi hanno spiegato che da quelle parti, molti il pompino lo chiamano anche chinotto.
> 
> Il Chinotto Neri è buonissimo


Mai sentito che chinotto = pompino


Comunque l'unico chinotto buono è il Chinotto Savona in acqua Lurisia

Una volta che bevi quello gli altri ti fanno davvero cagare


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2014)

questo:


http://shop.eataly.it/chinotto-275m...f=goo_nonalc&gclid=CLr9uJjZmb8CFXPKtAod4UgA-Q


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> questo:
> 
> 
> http://shop.eataly.it/chinotto-275m...f=goo_nonalc&gclid=CLr9uJjZmb8CFXPKtAod4UgA-Q


Che figata, penso che prenderò lo shampoo ad uso frequente, quello fatto con l'acqua di Lourdes.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che figata, penso che prenderò lo shampoo ad uso frequente, quello fatto con l'acqua di Lourdes.



Guarda che io ho provato anche la birra ed è veramente buona!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2014)

Anche la gazzosa


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Guarda che io ho provato anche la birra ed è veramente buona!


Sai i rutti.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Mai sentito che chinotto = pompino
> 
> 
> Comunque l'unico chinotto buono è il Chinotto Savona in acqua Lurisia
> ...


Ecco, sì. Stavo per scriverlo io.
Altro che sfigati


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non a caso.



Lo sapevo che avresti risposto così.
Altamente prevedibile.

http://www.ilmilaneseimbruttito.com/


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Mai sentito che chinotto = pompino
> 
> 
> Comunque l'unico chinotto buono è il Chinotto Savona in acqua Lurisia
> ...



Mi incuriosisce.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Giugno 2014)

Comunque ogni volta che leggo Danny mi viene voglia di buttarci un'atomica, su Milano.


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Comunque ogni volta che leggo Danny mi viene voglia di buttarci un'atomica, su Milano.


Così mi stimoli a scrivere di più.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Chi?
> 
> Il Chinotto come la Spuma a Milano sono bibite considerate un po' sfigate, come tutto quello che sa di vecchio e economico.
> A me il chinotto comunque piace più della coca.


Qui nella provincia che detta tendenza tutto ciò che sa di vecchio ed economico è per l'appunto trendy.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Comunque ogni volta che leggo Danny mi viene voglia di buttarci un'atomica, su Milano.



ma perché?


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Così mi stimoli a scrivere di più.


Come se servisse.


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Qui nella provincia che detta tendenza tutto ciò che sa di vecchio ed economico è per l'appunto trendy.



Mah, il milanese medio invece ragiona al contrario.
Dai tempi del liceo il chinotto era out. 
C'è quel blog del Milanese Imbruttito che per l'appunto satireggia un po' su questo viziaccio di alcuni tra i miei concittadini.
A me invece il vecchio affascina.
Il nuovo coinvolge anche il linguaggio.
Guai a usare terminologie desuete con una persona più giovane.
Sbarrerà gli occhi, ti squadrerà e ti farà presente che quel termine non si usa più.
Galattico per esempio è un aggettivo legato alla mia generazione. 
Fa molto 40/50 enne ed è terribile. Un giovane non lo userà mai: si vergognerà a morte.
Rimango estasiato di fronte ai vecchi negozi, ai vecchi oggetti, alle vecchie abitudini.
Forse perché a Milano ormai non è del tutto inconsueto, per dire, non ritrovare più il negozio in cui avevi fatto acquisti la seconda volta che ci torni... 
http://www.ilmilaneseimbruttito.com/


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma perché?


Forse perché quando scrive, danny riesce a stendere una patina di malinconia anche sulle cose più frivole/divertenti. 
Però l'atomica su Milano mi sembra esagerata [emoji1]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Forse perché quando scrive, danny riesce a stendere una patina di malinconia anche sulle cose più frivole/divertenti.
> Però l'atomica su Milano mi sembra esagerata [emoji1]


A me pare che lui si diverta molto più di tanti altri...


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> A me pare che lui si diverta molto più di tanti altri...



Un bacio! :up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma perchè tutti affermate di amare Joey Blow??? ma perchè?
> 
> Minerva lo ama, *Sbriciolata pure,* Miss pure, addirittura anche Hell ha affermato in un post di amarlo e di dargli un abbraccio, con relativo bacino...
> 
> ...


eh?


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> cinque utenti sono rappresentativi di un forum?
> :condom:


Non so comunque io mi dissocio.
I amo solo Rabbyinlove anche se mi ha smollato qua da sola tra le mangrovie a badare alle uova e lui è andato in ferie con Erutteo.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh?


Eccome no.


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Forse perché quando scrive, danny riesce a stendere una patina di *malinconia* anche sulle cose più *frivole/divertenti*.
> Però l'atomica su Milano mi sembra esagerata [emoji1]



Adoro i contrasti. La risata amara.
Quelle emozioni che puoi trovare in film come questo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0OZxhhLSh0
dove ridi, quando riesci a ridere, ma non riesci a lasciar da parte lo struggimento del pensiero.





(Bella, eh, questa...)


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> A me pare che lui si diverta molto più di tanti altri...


Perchè?


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eccome no.


eh, no.


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non so comunque io mi dissocio.
> I amo solo Rabbyinlove anche se mi ha smollato qua da sola tra le mangrovie a badare alle uova e lui è andato in ferie con Erutteo.


Sbri ma l'amico mio eretteo dov'è finito?


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh, no.


Ma tu piuttosto che ammettere ti faresti crocifiggere al contrario tipo S. Pietro. E poi ti chiedi pure per quale motivo ti chiamano zia.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> A me pare che lui si diverta molto più di tanti altri...


 Questo non lo so, io lo leggo e basta [emoji1]


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Lo sapevo che avresti risposto così.
> Altamente prevedibile.
> 
> http://www.ilmilaneseimbruttito.com/


ma che è, l'hanno fatto in piombo 'sto sito?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè?


perché va sempre in vacanza in posti molto belli, quando non é in vacanza passa i sabati e le domeniche sul fiume con gli amici, è bello, ha una moglie bella con cui fa sesso regolarmente... Sicuramente si diverte più lui di me


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma che è, l'hanno fatto in piombo 'sto sito?



E' una grafica innovativa, un po' pesante, ma guarda al futuro. Molto milanese.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> perché va sempre in vacanza in posti molto belli, quando non é in vacanza passa i sabati e le domeniche sul fiume con gli amici, è bello, ha una moglie bella con cui fa sesso regolarmente... Sicuramente si diverte più lui di me


Clementì, io prima o poi ti darò una testata che porrà fine ai tuoi patimenti. Comunque, organizzate sta seratina da soggettoni: tu, Danny, Occhi Verdi, Farfie, Hicking The Apps (che solo per il nick andrebbe bruciato col napalm), Monsieur Madeleine redivivo e magari qualche altro disagiato riesumato per l'occasione.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sbri ma l'amico mio eretteo dov'è finito?


sarà andato in ferie nel mar dei sargassi, è stagione.


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2014)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Clementì, io prima o poi ti darò una testata che porrà fine ai tuoi patimenti. Comunque, organizzate sta seratina da soggettoni: tu, Danny, Occhi Verdi, Farfie, Hicking The Apps (che solo per il nick andrebbe bruciato col napalm), Monsieur Madeleine redivivo e magari qualche altro disagiato riesumato per l'occasione.


Ma ti sta simpatico qualcuno a te?


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma ti sta simpatico qualcuno a te?


Odio tutti.


----------



## oscuro (27 Giugno 2014)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sarà andato in ferie nel mar dei sargassi, è stagione.


Mi manca....!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Clementì, io prima o poi ti darò una testata che porrà fine ai tuoi patimenti. Comunque, organizzate sta seratina da soggettoni: tu, Danny, Occhi Verdi, Farfie, Hicking The Apps (che solo per il nick andrebbe bruciato col napalm), Monsieur Madeleine redivivo e magari qualche altro disagiato riesumato per l'occasione.


Ma dai, non fare così, anche tu sei bello, anzi, bonazzo, e ti diverti tanto... Unisciti a noi!


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Giugno 2014)

Buongiorno....  scrivete troppo sappiatelo


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Clementì, io prima o poi ti darò una testata che porrà fine ai tuoi patimenti. Comunque, organizzate sta seratina da soggettoni: tu, Danny, Occhi Verdi, Farfie, Hicking The Apps (che solo per il nick andrebbe bruciato col napalm), Monsieur Madeleine redivivo e magari qualche altro disagiato riesumato per l'occasione.


Non mi dispiacerebbe ci fossi anche tu.


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2014)

clem hai già parlato del chinotto con l'acqua lurisia?
la coca cola può andare a sgorgare dai pisellini delle fontane.....è buonissimo


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Odio tutti.


Tu mi vuoi tanto bene, lo so. Mi vuoi così tanto bene che quasi ti viene da piangere


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> clem hai già parlato del chinotto con l'acqua lurisia?
> la coca cola può andare a sgorgare dai pisellini delle fontane.....è buonissimo


Ecco! Me ne sono appena bevuto uno!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ecco... ecco... e perchè chi è stronzo è considerato migliore in quell'ambito??
> 
> secondo me può sorprendere di più a letto un Occhietti o un Danny... :rotfl:


 tutta colpa di quella storditella di Tebe.... :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ecco! Me ne sono appena bevuto uno!


hai fatto pure il ruttino?
cazzarola c'è da spettinare anche i calvi


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mais oui, ma cherie.


nooo :rotfl: non ti ci vedo a parlare francese, ti faccio per una lingua più "forte" (20 minuti per scegliere un aggettivo che non possa essere frainteso tra hard-duro ecc ecc ) tipo il tedesco, lo parli?


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non so comunque io mi dissocio.
> *I* amo solo Rabbyinlove anche se mi ha smollato qua da sola tra le mangrovie a badare alle uova e lui è andato in ferie con Erutteo.


stavi per dire I love Rabby?  a volte l'accento da sexy-american ti ritorna... :carneval: 

anzi Sbri, qui tanti ti chiamano zia... ma se mi permetti riporto la tua foto... scusa se non rispetto la tua privacy... 

ma ho riconosciuto la caviglia e l'accento   altro che zia... qui gatta ci cova... zia zia e poi... :smile:


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Giugno 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> tutta colpa di quella storditella di Tebe.... :carneval:


 vabbè se vuoi smentire sai come fare...


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu piuttosto che ammettere ti faresti crocifiggere al contrario tipo S. Pietro. E poi ti chiedi pure per quale motivo ti chiamano zia.


Mi chiamano zia perchè da tempo sono la zia di Simy, in seguito anche zia di Caciottina.
Poi una zia la vogliono avere pure quelle che hanno la mia età per sembrare più giovani ma questo è un altro discorso.

Io che più giovane lo sembro già non ne avverto il bisogno

Comunque non capisco come mai tieni tanto ad una mia dichiarazione d'amore nei tuoi confronti, patatone.
Invero, quando non ti piglia l'esigenza di dimostrare di essere il più bravo della classe, mi sei pure simpatico.
Non credo affatto che tu lo faccia con cattiveria, anche quando fai del male, ma è più forte di te, poichè hai l'insana certezza di capire sempre tutto e ridurre tutto alla tua esperienza, che ritieni omnicomprensiva.
Oltre al fatto di ritenerti in possesso di eccelse qualità telepatiche, probabilmente.
Capisci che una come me, che crede sempre di poter imparare qualcosa di nuovo ogni giorno e che pensa sempre almeno ad una seconda opzione quando valuta una situazione, probabilmente per deformazione professionale, ma anche perchè ho imparato dalla vita che è molto più produttivo far domande che sparar sentenze, visto che le sentenze non le ascolta nessuno, ti trova un tantinello supponente.
E questo purtroppo riduce di molto il potere del tuo fascino nei miei confronti.
Ma del resto chettefrega? Non è un gran trofeo, una vecchia babbiona come me.


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> perché va sempre in vacanza in posti molto belli, quando non é in vacanza passa i sabati e le domeniche sul fiume con gli amici, *è bello, ha una moglie bella* con cui fa sesso regolarmente... Sicuramente si diverte più lui di me


ha postato una foto??  dove l'hai visto?  

uffa mi perdo sempre le cose salienti!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ha postato una foto??  dove l'hai visto?
> 
> uffa mi perdo sempre le cose salienti!


tu non ti preoccupare, fidati di me: sono belli


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> tu non ti preoccupare, fidati di me: sono belli



Si ma Danny lo voglio vedere anche io... uffi... di te mi fido ma sono curiosa... Dannyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Forse perché quando scrive, danny riesce a stendere una patina di malinconia anche sulle cose più frivole/divertenti.
> Però l'atomica su Milano mi sembra esagerata [emoji1]


Anche perchè morirebbero persone meravigliose come me e Clem


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Clementì, io prima o poi ti darò una testata che porrà fine ai tuoi patimenti. Comunque, organizzate sta seratina da soggettoni: tu, Danny, Occhi Verdi, Farfie, Hicking The Apps (che solo per il nick andrebbe bruciato col napalm), Monsieur Madeleine redivivo e magari qualche altro disagiato riesumato per l'occasione.


La testata la quoto a prescindere anche senza motivo 
Non ho capito perchè io sono sempre in mezzo


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche perchè morirebbero persone meravigliose come me e Clem


Tranquilla, Perplesso non lo permette


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Tranquilla, Perplesso non lo permette


Caspita deve avere un lanciafiamme potentissimo :singleeye:


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Caspita deve avere un lanciafiamme potentissimo :singleeye:


Perplesso has got the power!


----------



## Buscopann (27 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> La testata la quoto a prescindere anche senza motivo
> *Non ho capito perchè io sono sempre in mezzo*


Golosona... 

Buscopann


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi chiamano zia perchè da tempo sono la zia di Simy, in seguito anche zia di Caciottina.
> Poi una zia la vogliono avere pure quelle che hanno la mia età per sembrare più giovani ma questo è un altro discorso.
> 
> Io che più giovane lo sembro già non ne avverto il bisogno
> ...


Groan.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> La testata la quoto a prescindere anche senza motivo
> Non ho capito perchè io sono sempre in mezzo


Mica è colpa mia se nelle serate milanesi da viveur(s) che fate ci stai pure tu.


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2014)

è vero...danny trasmette mestizia.perchè?perchè?


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> tu non ti preoccupare, fidati di me: sono belli


Tu però mi sa che sei di bocca buona...


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> è vero...danny trasmette mestizia.perchè?perchè?


Perchè è sciapo, scialbo. Senza mordente, senza nulla. Senza gonadi. Sta lì, dice la sua cazzata che il mondo è triste perchè non sono tutti come lui e alle riunioni di condominio si croccano di mazzate invece di andare insieme a fare le vacanze nudi, e fine.


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè è sciapo, scialbo. Senza mordente, senza nulla. Senza gonadi. Sta lì, dice la sua cazzata che il mondo è triste perchè non sono tutti come lui e alle riunioni di condominio si croccano di mazzate invece di andare insieme a fare le vacanze nudi, e fine.


tu che trasmetti? radiomontecarlo?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> è vero...danny trasmette mestizia.perchè?perchè?


ma perché? dove? a me sembra una persona così positiva


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu però mi sa che sei di bocca buona...



perché ti dico che sei bonazzo? ma lo sei... io sono estremamente obiettiva!


----------



## Buscopann (27 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> è vero...danny trasmette mestizia.perchè?perchè?


Io sono riuscito a leggerlo molto di rado. 
Per dire che il cielo è blu non ci mette mai meno di 53 righe

Buscopann


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu che trasmetti? radiomontecarlo?


Minni ma hai letto che da qualche parte in qualche paese (non ho capito bene dove esattamente comunque) se dici a qualcuno che è "abelinato" gli fai un gran bel complimento?


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Minni ma hai letto che da qualche parte in qualche paese (non ho capito bene dove esattamente comunque) se dici a qualcuno che è "abelinato" gli fai un gran bel complimento?


sono abelinati


----------



## Hellseven (27 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Odio tutti.



E tu? Tu ti odi, Joey?


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu che trasmetti? radiomontecarlo?


Boh, non è che me ne preoccupo.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Giugno 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> E tu? Tu ti odi, Joey?


No.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No.



Come sarebbe possibile odiarti? sei così adorabile!


----------



## Hellseven (27 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No.


ma poi tu non odi, sei solo intollerante


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Come sarebbe possibile odiarti? sei così adorabile!


E' un mondo difficile.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Giugno 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> ma poi tu non odi, sei solo intollerante


No che. Odiare odio. Come no. Una o due persone, sono casi e ovviamente c'è perchè e percome, ma mica non odio. Intollerante sì, a volte. Non per tutto. Per certe cose.


----------



## Hellseven (27 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No che. Odiare odio. Come no. *Una o due persone, *sono casi e ovviamente c'è perchè e percome, ma mica non odio. Intollerante sì, a volte. Non per tutto. Per certe cose.


Bene.
Ergo tu NON odi tutti. :smile:
Non lo dico io, lo hai appena scritto tu, mon ami.
Buon appetito


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> è vero...danny *trasmette* mestizia.perchè?perchè?


Su che canale?


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Giugno 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Bene.
> Ergo tu NON odi tutti. :smile:
> Non lo dico io, lo hai appena scritto tu, mon ami.
> Buon appetito


Ma scemo di guerra malnato, può darsi che da quando leggi qui sopra ancora non capisci quando scrivo davvero e quando no. Gesù e Madonna. Come quando pensavi che to stessi prendendo per il culo quando ho scritto che sei un beone a dirti solo coi figli (beone). Ma che cazzo c'hai nella testa, puttana eva, gli strufoli? Vaffanculo. E leva quelle cazzo di faccine.


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> tu non ti preoccupare, fidati di me: sono belli


Confermo.








:carneval:


(ma che avete che parlate sempre di me?)
:smile:


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Su che canale?


radiomaria


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> vabbè se vuoi smentire sai come fare...


Ma posso, secondo te, io mettere la foto del mio misero pipino sul forum o mandarla via Pm?? Giammai! :carneval:

Ma poi non eravate voi femminucce le paladine del "le misure non contano conta come lo si usa"? 

Ed io che ho sempre pensato fossero le mani la cosa più importante.....


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> radiomaria


Radiomaria no, ti prego.


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh, non è che me ne preoccupo.


che rispondi alle battute sceme?
ma chi se ne frega di jb, mi sto annoiando, allora chi è che aveva il coraggio di corteggiare un burino maleducato e cafone come te?


----------



## Nicka (27 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma perchè tutti affermate di amare Joey Blow??? ma perchè?
> 
> Minerva lo ama, Sbriciolata pure, Miss pure, addirittura anche Hell ha affermato in un post di amarlo e di dargli un abbraccio, con relativo bacino...
> 
> ...


L'unica cosa che ho affermato io di JB è che mi sta sul culo, che a casa mia non vuol dire esserne innamorata!
Tendenzialmente per quanto mi sta sul culo ci piglierei un caffè al bar per guardarlo in faccia e farmi mandare per l'ennesima volta a quel paese, per poi ribadirgli quanto mi stia sul culo...una caffè, 15 minuti, basterebbero!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Clementì, io prima o poi ti darò una testata che porrà fine ai tuoi patimenti. Comunque, organizzate sta seratina da soggettoni: tu, Danny, Occhi Verdi, Farfie, Hicking The Apps (che solo per il nick andrebbe bruciato col napalm), Monsieur Madeleine redivivo e magari qualche altro disagiato riesumato per l'occasione.


gelosa. :singleeye:

Comunque, per la cronaca, io ho incontrato 2 volte Clementina, 1 Farfy e 3 volte Tebe. Manco avessimo un calendario piano di seratine..... e mai una alla volta. :smile:


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> gelosa. :singleeye:
> 
> Comunque, per la cronaca, io ho incontrato 2 volte Clementina, 1 Farfy e 3 volte Tebe. Manco avessimo un calendario piano di seratine..... e *mai una alla volta*. :smile:



Allora, vediamo la soluzione quale può essere:

1 volta Tebe con Clem
1 volta Clem con Tebe
1 volta Farfy con Tebe.


E' giusto?
Ci sono le soluzioni in fondo dove controllare?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Allora, vediamo la soluzione quale può essere:
> 
> 1 volta Tebe con Clem
> 1 volta Clem con Tebe
> ...


lo sai vero che in edicola vendono ancora la settimana enigmistica? :smile:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Allora, vediamo la soluzione quale può essere:
> 
> 1 volta Tebe con Clem
> 1 volta Clem con Tebe
> ...


Riprova sarai più fortunato


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che rispondi alle battute sceme?
> ma chi se ne frega di jb, mi sto annoiando, allora chi è che aveva il coraggio di corteggiare un burino maleducato e cafone come te?


Nessuna. Infatti sono ancora verginiello, cara la mia carampana.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> L'unica cosa che ho affermato io di JB è che mi sta sul culo, che a casa mia non vuol dire esserne innamorata!
> Tendenzialmente per quanto mi sta sul culo ci piglierei un caffè al bar per guardarlo in faccia e farmi mandare per l'ennesima volta a quel paese, per poi ribadirgli quanto mi stia sul culo...una caffè, 15 minuti, basterebbero!


See.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Giugno 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> gelosa. :singleeye:
> 
> Comunque, per la cronaca, io ho incontrato 2 volte Clementina, 1 Farfy e 3 volte Tebe. Manco avessimo un calendario piano di seratine..... e mai una alla volta. :smile:


E sti cazzi? La vuoi una tartarre di vitello da un paio di chili?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E sti cazzi? La vuoi una tartarre di vitello da un paio di chili?


....ma sarai....


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> lo sai vero che in edicola vendono ancora la settimana enigmistica? :smile:



Lo so benissimo...

(battuta per pochi)


----------



## disincantata (27 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> tu non ti preoccupare, fidati di me: sono belli


Chi?

Non farmi cercare indietro......qui appena mi fermo a pulire casa mi ritrovo i compiti delle vacanze arretrati!


----------



## Hellseven (27 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma scemo di guerra malnato, può darsi che da quando leggi qui sopra ancora non capisci quando scrivo davvero e quando no. Gesù e Madonna. Come quando pensavi che to stessi prendendo per il culo quando ho scritto che sei un beone a dirti solo coi figli (beone). Ma che cazzo c'hai nella testa, puttana eva, gli strufoli? Vaffanculo. E leva quelle cazzo di faccine.


 
struFFoli, con due f .....:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:
Ti adoro, davvero, sei un Grande imho :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
oppppsssss ..... faccine ..... sorry for that:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::up:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Chi?
> 
> Non farmi cercare indietro......qui appena mi fermo a pulire casa mi ritrovo i compiti delle vacanze arretrati!


Danny e JB


----------



## Buscopann (27 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Danny e JB


I tronisti. Costantino Vitagliano e Daniele Interrante 

Buscopann


----------



## disincantata (27 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> è vero...danny trasmette mestizia.perchè?perchè?


Te lo chiedi?

E' piu' buono di Papa Francesco.


----------



## Hellseven (27 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Te lo chiedi?
> 
> E' piu' buono di Papa Francesco.


E' un male?


----------



## disincantata (27 Giugno 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma posso, secondo te, io mettere la foto del mio misero pipino sul forum o mandarla via Pm?? Giammai! :carneval:
> 
> Ma poi non eravate voi femminucce le paladine del "le misure non contano conta come lo si usa"?
> 
> Ed io che ho sempre pensato fossero le mani la cosa più importante.....


Sono giovani.....le misure contano e tanto ma tutto il contesto deve funzionare....tutto tuttto.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E sti cazzi? La vuoi una tartarre di vitello da un paio di chili?




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (27 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Danny e JB


Voglio le foto......del viso.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Lo so benissimo...
> 
> (battuta per pochi)



Io la so! io la so!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Danny e JB


No, veramente erano Danny e sua moglie

JB è bonazzo


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che rispondi alle battute sceme?
> ma chi se ne frega di jb, mi sto annoiando, allora chi è che aveva il coraggio di corteggiare un burino maleducato e cafone come te?


Ma non era Miss?


----------



## Nicka (27 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> See.


Hai ragione, 15 minuti sono troppi...è che io sono ottimista!!


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Voglio le foto......del viso.


Io non le ho


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma non era Miss?


non c'era ancora quando lui diceva che lo molestavano in privato.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non c'era ancora quando lui diceva che lo molestavano in privato.


molestie, addirittura?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non c'era ancora quando lui diceva che lo molestavano in privato.


In privato? allora forse ero io?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> In privato? allora forse ero io?


Quakche dubbio mi è venuto in effetti!


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> molestie, addirittura?


no, quello l'ho deciso io.corteggiamento , credo che si trattasse di questo


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> In privato? allora forse ero io?


ah..beccata


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, quello l'ho deciso io.corteggiamento , credo che si trattasse di questo


ah, allora non ero io. Io molesto, non corteggio. O mando messaggi intriganti...


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non c'era ancora quando lui diceva che lo molestavano in privato.


Io?


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io?


no, tuo nonno in carriola


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, tuo nonno in carriola


Ma quando mai.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2014)

Minni, l'hai presa la pillolina?


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Minni, l'hai presa la pillolina?


no ma mi ricordo lo stesso di mandarti a cagare


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> no ma mi ricordo lo stesso di mandarti a cagare





ma non è che ti confondi con Tobia?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> no ma mi ricordo lo stesso di mandarti a cagare


Bravissima


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Minni, l'hai presa la pillolina?





Minerva ha detto:


> no ma mi ricordo lo stesso di mandarti a cagare


Ahahahahhahahahahahahhahahah!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2014)

Ma Tobia si è cancellato? e anche Sandro?


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma Tobia si è cancellato? e anche Sandro?


Clementì, ma bonazzo che diffenza fa con bello?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Clementì, ma bonazzo che diffenza fa con bello?


che fa sangue e ha lo sguardo assassino


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Giugno 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma posso, secondo te, io mettere la foto del mio misero pipino sul forum o mandarla via Pm?? Giammai! :carneval:
> 
> Ma poi non eravate voi femminucce le paladine del "*le misure non contano conta come lo si usa*"?
> 
> Ed io che ho sempre pensato fossero le mani la cosa più importante.....


ASSOLUTAMENTE NO, quando andava quel thread di moda, io ero una delle paladine che urlava "se hai un pipino piccino piccion stai a casa"... ripeto come allora, una volta conosciuto l'Everest il resto è collina... 



Nicka ha detto:


> L'unica cosa che ho affermato io di JB è che mi sta sul culo, che a casa mia non vuol dire esserne innamorata!
> Tendenzialmente per quanto mi sta sul culo ci piglierei un caffè al bar per guardarlo in faccia e farmi mandare per l'ennesima volta a quel paese, per poi ribadirgli quanto mi stia sul culo...una caffè, 15 minuti, basterebbero!


ma io infatti non l'ho detto di te 

però anche te... cioè a me perchè non mi inviti a prendere il caffè???


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> che fa sangue e ha lo sguardo assassino


Ah.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:In effetti il tuo nome la in mezzo mi stonava un po', qui si confonde la dialettica e la capacità di interagire con ironia con tutti con la passione forumistica Verso uno/a  o. L'altro/a ... Giornoooo :smile:



Hellseven ha detto:


> E tu? Tu ti odi, Joey?


Secondo te si odia ? :singleeye:



disincantata ha detto:


> Chi?
> 
> Non farmi cercare indietro......qui appena mi fermo a pulire casa mi ritrovo i compiti delle vacanze arretrati!


Quanto hai ragione !!!!!! Poi Sbri e JB hanno il coraggio di prendermi per il culo vabbe li se comincio a leggere ed intervenire quando posso ... E scrivete meno per la peppa zoppetta!!!! :carneval:



farfalla ha detto:


> Danny e JB


Ma non erano Danny e la moglie ? Si sono uniti loro due ... Hanno fatto outing? :singleeye:


----------

